# Fellow haunters' yard pics!



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey everyone!
I see a lot of houses in my profession, and decided to take pics of peoples yards that share our love for Halloween. Check it out!
http://oct31man.com/Yard Decoration Pics.htm
If you have any pics you want posted, shoot me an e mail!


----------

